# Custom HMF,Snorkles, and Gorilla Relocated Radiator



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Tell me what yall think! I wanted to do something unique!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

umm def unique looks like you should be riding in the amazon.......and i hope that is powdercoated because that would be hard to touch up with paint


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

It looks cool, definitely never seen anything like that. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

That's awesome. I like the scheme it just kind of reminds me of Christmas lol


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

mossyoak54 said:


> That's awesome. I like the scheme it just kind of reminds me of Christmas lol
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


Haha thanks man! Its orange and limish green not regular green and red!


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> umm def unique looks like you should be riding in the amazon.......and i hope that is powdercoated because that would be hard to touch up with paint


Haha I would fit in the amazon just fine! And I used high temp paint.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

definately stands out!


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

thinkin abt doin a custom hmf myself seeing i have one layin around


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> definately stands out!


Aint that the truth! I like to be different!


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 said:


> thinkin abt doin a custom hmf myself seeing i have one layin around


 Go ahead man! Im sure it will look good! Just be sure to use a high temp paint.


----------

